# Do shrimp eat fish poo? And couple of other shrimp questions



## epicfish

Will they eat fish waste? I'd have to say not in an appreciable amount.

Yes, they'll eat leftover fish food at the bottom of the tank.

No, they will not uproot or eat plants.


----------



## Superedwin

epicfish said:


> Will they eat fish waste? I'd have to say not in an appreciable amount.
> 
> Yes, they'll eat leftover fish food at the bottom of the tank.
> 
> No, they will not uproot or eat plants.


Well said +1

Do you know what kind of shrimp you getting?
Also are there any other inhabitants in this tank?


----------



## Vladdy

There's a tiger barb and a molly. The tiger barb leaves the molly alone. I wanted to get ghost shrimp or amano shrimp.


----------



## Superedwin

Ok i replied your pm


----------



## southerndesert

In a well matured tank bio film will breakdown "eat" fish poop and in turn your shrimp will graze on the bio film, but as stated above they do not feed on feces itself.


----------



## [email protected]

Ghost shrimp are usually sold as feeders in LFS so I'd say go for a dozen or so, not just one. They are small enough not to adversely affect your bio load, and with a bunch you will have a chance of seeing one once in a while.


----------

